# Quality of eggs/embyros - confused



## SarahAB (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Crystal

I had EC yesterday and got 9 eggs of which 7 have fertilised.

This is my second IVF but first treatment with a new clinic who I'm not entirely comfortable with. I'm sure last time, when I got the call about fertilisation, the embryologist was able to give me some information about egg quality. This lady just said that 9 had fertilised and she couldn't tell me anything else. We are aiming to go to blast and she said she would call again on Tuesday and aim for ET on Wednesday. However, I'm sure I was told yesterday that, after night 1 fertilisation, the next big step is night 2 to see how they divide? Should I be chasing tomorrow and will they be able to tell me embryo grades? I also thought blasts were done on day 5 - which if I count today as day 1 would be Thursday, not Wednesday?

I'm also confused about the number collected. Last time I had 14 collected of which we had 10 frozen, 1 transferred and lost 2. My new Dr said he felt 14 was far too many due to the risk of OHSS and due to impact on quality. Do more eggs mean reduced quality?

Thanks so much in advance for your help. I feel they are being dismissive when I ask questions and my DH has had to go away so am on my own, trying not to panic and getting increasingly confused!

Sarah


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

SarahAB said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> I had EC yesterday and got 9 eggs of which 7 have fertilised.
> 
> ...


Hello Sarah,

Your new clinic may not put that much emphasis on discussing egg quality as that point as how the embryos develop is more the focus while a cycle is being done - see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193367.0

So you had a fert check yesterday so today is day two, if you are aiming for blastocyst then day three is usually much more important so many clinics would not call you today with an update. So it sounds as if they will call you tomorrow to decide if going to blastocyst. Some clinics do Day Four transfer but it is much more usual to do a day five ir six transfer and day five would be thursday.

I would call them and check - you need to know how to organise your week at least and good communication is important.

There is some truth in the quality not quantity sentiment but there is no magic maximum number. 14 is a number we collect fairly routinely but when assessing risk of OHSS the consultant takes into account other factors such as how quickly you respond, age, type of infertility etc. He would have full access to your notes as well to decide about egg quality.

Hope this helps

Best wishes


----------



## SarahAB (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal

Thanks so much for your reply. You really clarified things and I took your advice and called my clinic and spoke to someone really helpful so feel happier!

Thanks for your help!

Sarah


----------

